# HR "Texas Trace Hank Huckaby" SHR Boykin Spaniel at Stud (TX)



## Huck18 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello All,

Hank is a two year old Boykin Spaniel. He loves his job and is a very talented marker. He runs blinds very hard with a ton of enthusiasm. His little tail never stops wagging when he is at work. Hank got his final pass for his AKC Senior Hunting Retriever title two days after he turned two years old. He also has two HRC Started passes and Seasoned passes. He was owner/amateur handled to get his titles. We are currently training for AKC Master test and will start running Master test this fall. My plan is to get his Master title in the spaniel games after we finish his Master title in the retriever games. He hunts regularly during the season and is an awesome waterfowl dog. He is currently at stud to approved females. All females must have OFA clearances for Hips, Elbows, Eyes and Heart and must be EIC clear. I am working on getting some more videos of him training and hunting and will post them as I get them. We are located in Ft. Worth, Texas. For more information contact Garry Huckaby at [email protected] or at 214-862-8732. 

Thanks,

Health Clearance Info:

OFA Hips- BY-2061G24M-VPI (Good)
OFA Elbows- BY-EL147M24-VPI (Normal)
OFA Heart- BY-CA725/25M/C-VPI (Normal)
CERF- BYS-368844
EIC- Clear by parents but will test for proof


----------

